# 87blumr2 b13 sentra



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

this is about the only pic of my car for now....http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=386096











here's another same side


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Looks good :thumbup:...


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

that looks real good


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

me likey!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

beautiful b13... u got any rear shots?


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

no rear shots yet, I still have some work to do. hopefully i can get my full paint job with in the next month and my CF hood within the next week. if you cant tell i have a few nicks and dents. one on my hood and one on the passenger side door, which sucks. thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

what the hell did car domain get rights on my car pics or something? those signs werent there when i posted the first time!


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Car Domain puts their LOGO on everything!!! Kind sucks BUT?!?!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

> me likey!


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

So clean, very nice


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

Mervic said:


> *So clean, very nice *


thanks!


----------

